# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rovena Stefa

## BlondiE_18

cmendoni per albumin e ri te Rovena Stefes???mendoj de ka kenge vertet shume te bukura...


http://muzika.albasoul.com/index.php...che=1036359859

----------


## Kiki

e pelqej pa mase Nje gjethe me nis

----------


## Shqipe_01

Verte kengetare e talentuar kjo Rovena Stefa, i kam degjuar disa here kenget e saj edhe gjithmone me shume me pelqejne, ja edhe nje perle e re per muziken edhe artin shqipetar. Shenden te gjitheve.

----------


## leonora

Eshte kengetare shume e mire dhe me pelqen shume zeri i saj por ne fytyre me duket paksa e prishur. 

p.s.: ky eshte mendimi im.

----------


## BlondiE_18

vertet nuk eshte gje nga pamja e jashtme por ka ze te vecant..

----------


## Tironsja

Jun ndoshta se mbani mend kur ka dal ne fillim,por mua sme ka pelqyer asnjiher.
Tani kam degjuar albumin e fundit te saj dhe mu be qefi qe ka arrit ta marri vehten.
Te pakten me e mire se Bleona Qerreti eshte  :buzeqeshje: 
Nga pamja s'ka qen noiher e bukur.

----------


## enka

Hey !Rovenen e kam pas komshie ne Fier...Ka ze shume fantastik, dhe eshte teper e zgjuar...me behet qejfi qe paska arritur te nxjerre nje album megjithese skam degjuar ndonje kenge...:POk bye all

----------


## MI CORAZON

E degjova albumin dhe me pelqeu kenga " Bie debore".
 Eshte e bukur a e shemtuar , mos diskutoni per nje kengetare.......by the way......gjithe gocat jane ylla kane thene te urtët.      
 :princi:

----------


## arusha84

wowwow!ajo fotografia aty eshte skandal po origjinal ajo eshte teper simpatike....
Rovena eshte nga elbasani dhe une kam pasur rastin ta njoh nga afer dhe eshte vajze perle,madje e kam prezantuar nja 4 here neper shfaqet e organizuare si tek "pallati sportit","teatri skampa" tek "sheshi"etjPer nje kohe relativisht te gjate i ka mbajtur floket gersheta te gjate.Ne VITIN 1996 fitoi si kengetarja #1 e shkollave te mesme ne maratone pastaj me kompozitorin EDMOND RRAPI shkoi ne rtvsh me kengen e saj te pare NJE GJETHE ME NIS.Tani rovena eshte transferuar ne tirane me familjen dhe po pergatit albumin e saj te dyte.
Uroj qe keto informacione tju kene sherbyer per ta njohur me mire kete talent kombetar.
Me respekt arusha84

----------


## BlondiE_18

ndoshta eshte simpatike por une ne cdo festival qe e kam pare sme ka pelqyer si paraqitje...per te kenduar po ia vlen..

----------


## KaMeLaaa

edhe mua me pelqen jashtemaseeeeee Rovena  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kiki

sA PER sqarim te opinionit publik :Rovena Stefa eshte nga lagja 1 maji Fier ....ti arusha ...informou me mire...apo doje te na tregoje se ke prezantuar ca here
perzemeresish nga kiki..b bye

----------


## Siara

Kiki ka te drejte... o Arusha e dime qe eshte talent dhe duam ta kemi per vete por ja qe nuk eshte nga Elbasani por nga Fieri. 
Rovena ka ardhur ne Elbasan ne moshen 14 vjeçare per te vazhduar shkollen e mesme te gjuheve te huaja per frengjisht, e kam njohur dhe perveç talentit ka edhe vlera te tjera... mbi te gjitha thjeshtesia dominonte, them dominonte pasi kam kohe pa e pare tani dhe ndoshta ka ndryshuar, megjithese nuk kishte ate natyre...(por ku i dihet)
Por ti arusha nuk ke faj pasi Rovena nuk para prezantohej si fierake gjate spektakleve atje pasi ate e zbuloi si talent Edmond Rrapi dhe ja la ekzkluzivitetin Elbasanit.

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Bombe fare i ka kenget sidomos ajo "Me ben magji"..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

*ROVENA STEFA* 

Gjatësia 1.65
Pesha 52 kg
Ditëlindja 27.4 1979
Shenja e horoskopit Demi
Përgjithësisht më pëlqejnë të gjitha ngjyrat por më shumë ngjyra e bardhë, e kuqe dhe blu
Ushqimi më i preferuar guzhina italiane dhe frutat e detit
Pija e preferuar vera dhe coca cola

Unë e ndjek gjithmonë modën por gjithnjë duke e kombinuar me atë që më shkon. Jam shumë partizane e ekstravagancës kuptohet duke u thurur bukur me klasiken dhe modernen. Në jetën e përditëshme përdor veshje sportive por gjithmonë me elementin ekstravagancë brenda. Përsa i përket veshjes skenike ka të bëje gjithmonë me karakterin e këngëve. Për veshjet e vidioklipit kam bërë nujë ndërthurje të veshjeve latine, mesdhetare, amerikane dhe atyre orientale. Në përgjithësi veshjet i modeloj vetë me motrën time por kam dhe prefereca për disa stilistë. Kështu kam punuar me Rezarta Skifterin dhe Ardi Asllanin; kam patur dhe disa stilistë të huaj

Tek vetja vlerësoj më shumë afërsinë me njerëzit dhe dashurinë e madh që kam për ta; thjeshtësinë dhe sinqeritetin jo gjithmonë kuptohet por në përgjithësi jam shumë e sinqertë. Dicka për të cilën ndihem krenare është dhe këmbëngulja që kam kur dua të arrij diçka Sinqeriteti im ndonjëherë shkon në vend të gabuar, keqpërdoret dhe këtë unë e quaj një të metë timen.Gjithashtu jam shumë gjumashëe, ngrihem rreth orës 12 në qoftë se uk më zgjon mami.

Ka qenë shumë e vështirë që të ecja përpara në rrugën e artit në Tiranë sepse unë isha shmë e vogël vetëm 16 vjeç, vija nga Fieri dhe merrja pjesë në nje festival pranverë. Asnjeherë nuk kam patur asnjë mbështeje. Aktualisht jam duke përgatitur albumin e dytë promovimi i të cilit do të bëhet në Shkup sepse atje është bërë dhe prodhimi tij me kompozitorët më të mirë në Maqedoni Kosovë dhe Shqipëri.

Kur mërzitem them gjithmonë me vete se do të kalojë. Si tip jam shumë optimiste; nuk derdh lot shumë rrallë me ndodh të qaj Gëzohem kur shikoj njerëz të lumtur.më kënaq lumturia e të tjerëve.
Afrohem shpejt me njerëzt por më ndodh shpesh që të zhgënjehem nga ta dhe largimi është po aq i shpejtë e hedh gjithçka pas krahëve dhe e quaj një njohje të mbyllur.

Kam apo nuk kam kohë vetes i kushtoj gjithmonë një pjesë të mirë të ditës. Kujdesem shumë për makiazhin dhe veshjen që më duhet të mbaj në varësi të aktivtetit që kam për atë ditë.
Sa herë që më duhet të dal përpara publikut mendoj se më duhet një look i ri një veshje e re. Për mua paraqitja e një artisti në skenë është e njejtë me profesionin e tij. Paraqitje është elemnti i parë që e përqëndron publikun tek ty. Look-u gjithmonë ka zënë një vend të rëndësishëm tek unë.

Koncertet e bëra jashtë Shqipërisë, në diasporë dhe në vende të tjera kanë qenë vendimtare për të rregulluar financën time pasi të mundohesh të bësh një jetë artistike vetëm me të ardhurat që të ofrojnë aktivitetet brenda Shqipërisë është me të vërtetë e pamundur.
Mendoj se sa të mbaroj albumin të bëj një pushim të plotë sepse ndihem shumë e lodhur . mendoj që këtë vit pushimet do ti kaloj në Spanjë.
Nga pagjumësia që kam patur këto kohë po të kisha një ditë pushim do të flija vetëm gjumë. Kam dy vjet që nuk i frekuentoj fare pubet, dëshirën mund ta kem por gjithmonë më ka munguar koha. 

Fizikun tim ia kushtoj vetëm metabolizmit dhe lëvizjes së shumtë. Ha një ushqim normal dhe nuk dal kurrë nga shtëpia pa ngrënë mëngjes. Nuk jam një llupse e madhe por vec kuzhinës italiane më pëlqëen dhe kuzhina francese. Nuk kam nevojë që të mbaj dietë për të mbajtur trupin në formë.

Ambjentin e dhomës sime nuk mund të them se e kam shumë luksoz por e kam shumë komod. Kam një kompiuter të thjeshtë, një cd player, një televizor dhe vetëm krevatin tim.
Paraja në jetën time zë një vend të rëndësishëm por jo më kryesorin. Askush nuk mund të mendojë se arti blihet me para. Kjo ide është shumë e përhapur në ditët tona por nuk duhet të harrohet se sado para të ketë dikush nuk mund të blejë as artin dhe as njeriun.

----------


## bleonna

per rovenen mund te them eshet kengtare e mire kenget i ka te mira por edhe mua si paraqitje nuk me pelqen nuk eshet ku me dite cfare  po kenget i ka te mira..... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shiu

Pothuaj te gjitha kenget e albumit te Rovena Stefes jane kopje te kengeve turke apo greke. Vetem shikoni "Tirana TV" dhe gjithsesi do t'i shihni video klipet e origjinaleve...

----------


## StormAngel

Kjo kënga e fundit e Rovenës,që për fat të keq nuk ia di emrin...po ishte diçka me tupana teksti,nejse,është këngë e mirë. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## danger_dancer

disa goca, fansa te rovenes me kishin lutur te ja bej websajten rreth rovena stefes
http://www.cooldancer.bravehost.com/

ka sa muaj se nuk e kam prek websajten pasi se nuk kam kohe...

----------


## Kumanovarja

Rovena kot fare Shiu te lumte ashu esht vetem nje kenge ka pasur te mire kenget e sitines 96 me duket apo 97 se di mire ..Nje gjethe me nis.....dhe nuk esht nga Fieri po esht Nga Elbasani e kam degju ne  97 ne interviste ne Kenget e stines ....PER BUKURI ME E SHEMTUAR SKO KU TE SHKOJ MO....

----------

